# Space wolves



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Ok its been a while since I have added anything new to my army, and I have re taken some pictures of stuff I already posted with the added bonus of setting my camera up properly, so at least the pictures are clear and not blurry, So below find 2 razorbacks and a squad of grey hunters that are new, and my thunder-wolf cavalry and a wolf guard in TDA which have been on here before. I have also take a pic of my Army as a whole, what ya think. Sorry if the slide is pic heavy by the way. Look forward to seeing my 2 vindicators which are nearly done, then I have too Rune priests to do, thats pretty much it then just gotta add bit here and there as I please so I can run plenty of different lists.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very, very nice. Where did you get the wolves, and did they come with the marine legs attached or did you convert them?


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Got the wolves off ebay, they come with the legs as well, all you have to do is put the body and arms on, cheers for the rep mate.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks really good man. Wish I had the patience to paint so many models so a nice standard


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Its just a case of finding the quickest and easiest technique im gonna do a tutorial when I get the chance and post, see what response it gets.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice looking wolves.. + Rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

these are looking very good sir, you certainly have more stamina than me when it comes to tanks. Nicely painted, keep it up.

+rep

Rev


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Ah the benefits of having a friend with a spray gun is never to be underestimated, thanks all for the rep.


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

Really like them. Do you have any close ups of the raider?


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

yeah mate there are some on other project log posts, just have a look at all the other posts i,ve put in, I aint the best at using computers and all that but you should be able to find it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I really like those models!  Have some rep!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

NIce one dude. great looking on and off the table


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers bud, will have to arrange a day to come and smash some guard units up, In a friendly manner that is.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous army you have there sir. I'm particularly fond of the grime and dirt you have on the vehicles.. mind telling me your secret?
+rep to you for your efforts.

FFX


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

For the mud its just a case of mixing sand and PVA glue, waiting for it to dry, then mixing a bit of chaos black to some calthan brown and dry brushing it on to the tracks and on the body work, you can lighten the brown as you go to give it different shades of er brown, hope this helps.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Fantastic to see these in the flesh last night mate.
And glad t meet another Space puppy player too.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers man, always a pleasure to meet a fellow wolf.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent looking Wolves! I love the weathering! +rep


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

cheers bud much appreciated


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*wolves continued.....*

Ok,just finished my 2 vindies sorry about the picture quality, i don't have my tripod to hand, still you get the idea, next up for my wolves will be a couple of rune priests in power armour, a squad of 5 Wolf Guard and another 10 Grey Hunters, as well as painting the hatches for my Rhinos, and adding a few Chaos marauder shields to my Razorbacks to give them a bit more character. I may take the time to go back over what has already been done as well and add a few more touches to the models to make them a bit better.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

looking good mate, they need battle damage after what i did to them!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers bud, this question goes out to all, im gonna do a mark of the wulfen conversion on 5 of my plastics, any ideas on what i can use for arms,been lookin around and im damed if i can find anything suitable.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

OK, onto my next project for the wolves, I need to Rune priests without terminator armour, one is the metal rune priest you can by, for the other I thought I would make him out of one of my plastics, all I have done is apply a bit of green stuff to make it look like part of his wolf pelt coming over his shoulder, hopefully the pics have got that across and it should look better once its painted!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I went with chaos marauder axes and arms for my wulfen(and the wolf helmet after seeing how you painted yours) I just have to decide if the wulfen will have red or black armour to make them stand out.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking on the same lines mate, was hoping originally to use skaven arms and green stuff patches of power armour on, however I went into GW today to have a look at some of the models and they are real puny, most un-wolflike. Want something that has a bit of meat to it so i can then greenstuff some claws on etc etc


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Ok here is some more piccies of wolves I have painted since last time, 7 Grey Hunters to make up my 3rd squad of 10, my two power armour rune priests and what can be a wolf lord and wolf guard battle leader on thunder wolves.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

looking nice, give teh guy with the sword a staff maybe if he is a rune priest??


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*wolves continued*

Here are my latest creations hope you like, wolves are nearing completion just keep adding to it as I go, I will be taking a photo of the whole lot soon so watch this space.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Very good job on the skin tone mate. The battle damage looks sweet as well


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

really nice job + rep


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice force. I always enjoy some good weathering.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work on the armour, it's crisp and a good shade to boot!!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Good work on them man, I'll be referencing these when I start my own... probably in a few months time like but I'll get them done one day ;-)

Love the weathering and chips out of them, looks smart!

+ Repatitis


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers man, always a pleasure to welcome one to Fenris


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Canis finally....*

Took a while to do, that horrible thing called work got in the way a bit, anyway finally got Canis complete to finish off my Thunder wolf cav.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

nice man. cant wait to see it in real life


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Grimnars Company almost done.*

Ok its been a while since I put all my wolves together for a photo shoot, and I have managed to get a bit done, so here they are. All I have to do to finish them off is paint up my blood claw pack, some Wolf Guard in power armour another weapon for my Dreadnought ( multi Melta ), a heavy flamer terminator and I may do my drop pod but I don't really know if im gonna do it, I don't really use it and may just sell it and add the funds towards my second army which is in the making


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking force!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Gleaming looking force there mate. It's a good inspiration to my slowly coming together Wolves.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers man, i look forward to seeing your wolves.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The army shot looks very impressive, sir. And don't sell the army, you'll regret it down the road [I know I did in the past!]...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

This army looks fantastic. Absolutly amazing job hunny.
Was great to watch it grow from 1 pack to a whole force. What can we expect next?


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Continued*

Ok its been a while since I last posted anything but I have been trying to come up with a colour scheme for my Tyranid army which I am hoping to start soon, I have however got a pack of blood claws to paint and a few wolf guard in power armour as well as hopefully a wolf priest in terminator armour and 2 land speeders which are nearly done before i start the Nids so watch this space, anyway this is the start of my Blood claws which will number 14 in total.They are missing their transfers on their left shoulder pad but wont take long to do when i get them.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice start to your bloodclaws. I like the weathering as it certainly gives the feel that they have been in the wars.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers man, put more of it on them than the grey hunters to keep with the crazy dudes feel.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

jd579 said:


> Yeah I was thinking on the same lines mate, was hoping originally to use skaven arms and green stuff patches of power armour on, however I went into GW today to have a look at some of the models and they are real puny, most un-wolflike. Want something that has a bit of meat to it so i can then greenstuff some claws on etc etc


Have you thought of using ork arms and GSing fur and armour on them? great job btw


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, annoyingly enough I have seen some real good stuff using Chaos beserker bits, unfortunately its kind to late for my guys, although I may have a go in the future to see what I can come up with. Not thought of the ork arms though will have a look into that cheers.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Speeders*

Ok here are my 2 speeders, unfortunately when I got them off ebay there were quite alot of bits missing off them, so I have had to model weapons onto them with what I could get away with, Dagmire was kind enough to give me 2 spare Immolator heavy flamers that he had spare from his sisters, I modelled this onto the bottom as you can see, the Multi melta is gonna require some creative thinking with the two heavy bolters that I have and some melta gun parts which are still a work in progress at the mo, I will post those up when I get them done, but for now these will do, I think they work ok as heavy flamers, but will let you guys decide.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Landspeeders are looking good. The heavy flamers look fine.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

jd579 said:


> Ok here are my 2 speeders, unfortunately when I got them off ebay there were quite alot of bits missing off them, so I have had to model weapons onto them with what I could get away with, Dagmire was kind enough to give me 2 spare Immolator heavy flamers that he had spare from his sisters, I modelled this onto the bottom as you can see, the Multi melta is gonna require some creative thinking with the two heavy bolters that I have and some melta gun parts which are still a work in progress at the mo, I will post those up when I get them done, but for now these will do, I think they work ok as heavy flamers, but will let you guys decide.


they look good i like what you've done with the weapons


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

some great stuff on here! Especially those blood claws 

Rev


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Rev, much appreciated comments from a fellow son of Fenris.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the wolves .


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I was going to do a plog of my space wolves at some point, however seeing yours makes mine look far inferior! haha  Good job man


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers mate, would like to see your wolves though.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*ongoing work load!!!!!*

Ok the ongoing wolf saga continues, realising that I really need some close quarter power I have decided to do my wolf guard, but rather than just make them look like the rest of my troops I have deployed the green stuff in an attempt to give them some wolf pelts, see what ya think, also note the combi weapons as well, because of a problem trying to buy Multi meltas for my speeders I decided to cut my loses and make my own using some moulding stuff and yet more green stuff, I have made 2 but they are both the same hence only one picture.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome stuff .


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

good stuff man. liking the wolf pelts


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work. The greenstuff work looks very good & nicely painted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the WG. Well done.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers all many thanks:biggrin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Liking the cloaks!! Lovely job 

Rev


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Nmm*

I have been building up the courage to have a go at some none metallic metal and have had a really nice model from Scribor miniatures for quite a while and thought it was about time I had a wolf Lord on foot and the time has come to paint him, I really want to take my time over him and stretch my painting skills to the limit to see what happens with some tequniques that are out of my comfort zone, here is the result so far.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

jd579 said:


> I have been building up the courage to have a go at some none metallic metal and have had a really nice model from Scribor miniatures for quite a while and thought it was about time I had a wolf Lord on foot and the time has come to paint him, I really want to take my time over him and stretch my painting skills to the limit to see what happens with some tequniques that are out of my comfort zone, here is the result so far.


really good attempt mate, i've been considering trying a few new techniques my self i'f they come out half as good as that i'll be happy


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*NMM complete*

Ok here is my completed wolf lord hopefully I have managed the NMM gold ok what ya think


----------



## Wolflord Rush (Jun 18, 2011)

Outstanding work sir. Im new here, and a SW player, and I love your painting, epecially the weathering.

The Scibor mini looks fantastic, I think you really achieved the goal here. Is there any way that you might post a photo of this mini next to one of the regular SW for a size comparison? Ive heard the Scibor stuff is slightly different in scale.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks quite good, although I would probably add a final deep shading to that NMM gold in certain areas. Something along the lines of sepia.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks all and yeah i can do the photo for ya give us a bit of time and i will get it up.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i think you nailed it matek:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its been awhile since I checked in on this log and I must say that there have been some fantastic developments. The sculpted fur pelts on both the Rune Priest and the Wolf Guard are really nicely done and the paint jobs on everything are really fantastic especially your skin tones. 

I am glad to see someone else using scibor's models, as with a few weapon swaps on the SF knights, he really has some fantastic sculpts. With the NMM, you really need to add some more shading to the recesses, but for a first attempt it looks really good. I am not a fan of the technique in general, but as far as the style itself you have done a good job. Your whole force looks really great together and I am sure that it would be a pleasure to face off against them in person across the table. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Cant stop!!!!!*

I just cant stop painting wolves, although I do like having plenty of them it gives me the opportunity to field lots of different force varieties, anyhow here are some pictures of my recently completed wolf scout snipers, and a requested picture of my scribor wolf lord next to some standard GW models just for scale, and midge you are right about the scribor stuff if I wanted anymore characters they are defiantly a sight I am gonna visit first, thanks all for the rep, I do have a few more to do before I start with my Nids so watch this space.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

jd579 said:


> I just cant stop painting wolves, although I do like having plenty of them it gives me the opportunity to field lots of different force varieties, anyhow here are some pictures of my recently completed wolf scout snipers, and a requested picture of my scribor wolf lord next to some standard GW models just for scale, and midge you are right about the scribor stuff if I wanted anymore characters they are defiantly a sight I am gonna visit first, thanks all for the rep, I do have a few more to do before I start with my Nids so watch this space.


i wish i had your drive for painting dude


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Some really impressive fine detailing, the cloaks really stand out nicely, great job

+rep


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Wolves complete*

OK thats it now, the wolves are done I am finishing there because they could get out of control if I don't, not that that would be a bad thing but its time I moved on and really started to think about how my Nids are gonna look, so look out for my future blog on this, I really plan to go all out with them and being my second army I am looking forward to building a very fluffy Tyranid force of about 2K.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is one spiffy looking army mate! Really great looking stuff. I look forward to seeing your nids start up and progress!


----------

